# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  inhouse pharmacy now requries prescriptions!

## ccmethinning

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

My favorite and many other members' favorite online pharmacy is now requiring prescriptions before they ship your medication. It has been posted as a notice on their website and part of the checkout process now.

What are some other online pharmacies that sell legit fin?

----------


## growhair

just saw this on another forum

type.vu instead of .biz but you have to pay with an echeck

https://www.inhousepharmacy.vu/

----------


## ccmethinning

> just saw this on another forum
> 
> type.vu instead of .biz but you have to pay with an echeck
> 
> https://www.inhousepharmacy.vu/


 Awesome. Thanks!

----------


## TheSuburbs

That sucks, what about us in Europe  :Frown:

----------


## SolarPowered Man

Now I need to go to the doc for a dut Precription. Geez.
Hopefully they are understanding for a drug that hasn't been approved for MPB...yet.

----------


## ccmethinning

Everybody try that .vu link. It works just like the old .biz one.

----------


## SolarPowered Man

Thanks, but I am not in the US.

----------


## kobefan234

adc

----------


## Notcoolanymore

How safe is the echeck option?  Last thing I want is for somebody in a foreign country to have access to my bank account.

Like I said in another forum, this change will hurt their business.

----------


## kobefan234

clearsky, ADC,, safemeds4all. reliablerx all carry fin.

----------


## kobefan234

aurapharm also carries fin

----------


## jason1001

Damn I get mine from inhouse, doubt my doctor will give me a subscription to get it.
Might have to get it through boots


Is the inhouse propecia legit? Ive been taking it but have got absolutely no sides. Just feel an increase in scalp burning every time I take it.

----------


## SolarPowered Man

> clearsky, ADC,, safemeds4all. reliablerx all carry fin.


 My new hair thanks you, Mr Kobe!

Safemeds4all had what I needed  :Big Grin:

----------


## kobefan234

> Damn I get mine from inhouse, doubt my doctor will give me a subscription to get it.
> Might have to get it through boots
> 
> 
> Is the inhouse propecia legit? Ive been taking it but have got absolutely no sides. Just feel an increase in scalp burning every time I take it.


 inhouse is legit but apparently now the require a Rx. just use some other indian pharmacy.

----------


## kobefan234

> My new hair thanks you, Mr Kobe!
> 
> Safemeds4all had what I needed


 your welcome , aurapharm also has fin and avodart

----------


## jason1001

What other trustworthy places can I use to order it?

----------


## kobefan234

the fin from india looks like this.

----------


## BigThinker

Bump.  This is pretty ****ing alarming.

What's everyone doing now?

----------


## JZA70

Why don't you guys just get a local prescription ?

----------


## whatsgoingon

doing what I always did, using money gram. They allow you to use westerunion or money gram. I have master card so every other month I would have to. As long as you have an account with proven history they will do this method.

----------


## kobefan234

I just use a CC. If the oversea pharmacy charges you more then call the CC company and tell them you did not authorize the transaction . I have never had a problem with Indian pharmacies when purchasing generic fin

----------


## MatthewKeen

Try out MedstoreRx.com, it gives free extra pills with every order with qualified customer support service. Personal experience has been good.

----------


## Bragelino

> I just use a CC. If the oversea pharmacy Cialis 5 mg for daily use charges you more then call the CC company and tell them you did not authorize the transaction . I have never had a problem with Indian pharmacies when purchasing generic fin


 I do not know, I somehow always fear to risk this way :Smile:

----------

